# What are your Ballasting Technics?



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to say I'm finally at the stage where I need to do some ballasting. I held off as long as I could (out of fear?). But because I'm constructing my mountain and tunnel, I have to ballast the inside tracks before going any further. I have read, looked at youtube videos, and looked at the Modelrailroader.com videos. I would say the only constant between all of them is before gluing break up the surface tension with wet water or alcohol. Other than this common step what are the members recommended balasting technics? From size, color, steps, etc.....


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont everybody answer at once............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I hesitate to answer on these because I'm a novice at all this but since your in a rush I'll give you my 2 pennies worth.
I coat the back of the track with black tape just to the edges of the ties, then dip it in a bucket of the ballast of your choice & use a soft brush to dab it around a bit.
for the beads I lay a skinny bead of full strength elmers & using a plastic cup & spread a bead of ballast, then use the wet water to bring up the glue(wet water is just water with a few drops of dishwasher soap in it) let it dry for a day or so & then vaccumn up the excess.
A lot neater than the full sprinkle & glue method & as I just found out, tear down for changes is a cake walk. 
changing ballast colors later ,just peel the tape & start over. 
there are tons a vidios on youtube also, all similar all effective so it's pick a method,try a little & see how it goes? Rich.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Any answers are welcome. Just because "you say" your a novice.....you still got more expertise than me!!! I want to star ballasting my tunnel track next week end because the tunnel/mountain is a key feature on my layout and will also determine other terrain and scenery features. I went through a slump the past 3 months but the past 3 weeks, I've been on fire and done more than I did in the past 6 months.....LOL


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I like Rusty's idea...wish he had told about it before my bout with
ballasting. hwell: It seems so totally easy and neat.

However, most guys put down about a foot or so of ballast. Use a brush or
even your fingers to get all of the 'rocks' off of the tie tops. You
then prepare it using a small syringe of 'wet water' followed immediately with another syringe of 50/50 Elmers/water. 

If you use the Woodland Scenics ballast you'll find it floats. It comes up on
top of the ties if you get too much wet water or 50/50 on it. So Others recommend Arizona Rock ballast since it does not float.

Be careful around your turnout mechanisms. No glue there! 
Make sure all flange ways are clear of ballast.

Major suggestion: Be sure your track is correct electrically and mechanically.

Major suggest #2: Test your method on a short piece of spare track. You'll
find it easier than you think.

Major suggestion #3: Do not try to do long stretches at one time. Do it in
short sections. 

Some of the other guys on the Forum have additional methods. They
all work, so take your pick.

And keep the rails CLEAN else you have created a stationary model 

Don


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have never ballasted track before so take this with a grain of salt...
I watched a lot of youtube videos about ballasting and they all pretty much seem to follow the same basic idea. The only real difference is in what order they ballast the tracks, either sides then middle, or middle then sides. I like the idea of doing a light ballasting in the middle first. Checking to ensure trains still run. Then continuing on with the sides. No reason. Just seems to make sense to me.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ive done a little ballasting on my current layout and on layouts in the past. I pretty much do how Don described. He is right about the woodlands scenic ballast. This layout Im using Arizona rock and its so much easier to keep neat. IMO ballasting isnt hard to do, its just tedious since I take my time and do small sections at a time, want it to look good.

Does anyone use those ballast spreaders? Ive seen them and wondered how well they work. Ive got about 300' more track to do, just wonder if they save time and are worth it.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*ballasting,water surface tension&dish soap=1 drop*

To break up the water surface tension, I believe a little drop of dish soap is added to the water,so that "it" reduces the the surface tension. Also, a powdered glue may be added and mixed in with the ballast.Then the ballast is sprayed with water,(wet water) and or a eyedropper is used to apply the"wet" water. After the water evaporates, The ballast stays in place,sometimes additional applications may be required. White glue diluted with "wet"water also works.From what I remember,it takes a little bit of experementation to be truely satisfied with the end result.The loose ballast particles may also be vacumed up and reused. A very fine weave or mesh is used to catch the very fine ballasting material in the vaccum.And good luck ballasting :smilie_auslachen: :eyes: "IwishI knew about this earlier "


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Water and white glue about 50-50, and then add a dash of Isopropyl Alcohol to break up the surface tension. I have learned the hard way to really soak the ballast with this mixture, and it'll be like a rock and stay where you put it.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks all!!!! I'm feeling a little more confident....gotta get over my fear of the unknown. Had the same problem deciding on tunnel and mountain placement. Visually I knew where I wanted it but track layout said other wise. Hopefully alot more progress in the coming weeks and I can begin large area ground cover and building placement. (After the mountain, still got a road and other rock formations to figure out) Also after a year of trouble free running I just found out one of my elevated curves is too tight. It's either shave 1/8th of an inch from the corners of a container car set or re-do the curve.....let me stop thinking of too many things at once....ballasting tunnel track first.....LOL


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

I ballast the track by just pouring the ballast between the tracks and smoothing out with
a very soft brush. 

I use a roughly 50/50 mix of IPA and water which I mist over the ballast with a spray bottle. I say "mist" but I give it a good soaking. Then 50/50 PVA glue (plus a touch of washing up liquid) and water is dripped on with a syringe. The IPA mix really helps, the PVA just soaks into ballast instantly.


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

I've watched plenty of ballasting vids and done some myself. I think this is the best vid on the subject out there atm. I'm also including his how to ballast a turnout or point as they say in the good ole UK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGgT0zQg1s4&feature=share&list=PLVjI4xOY4e3AQ-T8RHTocjehlrPRVN0wD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj04VA4cOo8&feature=share&list=PLVjI4xOY4e3AQ-T8RHTocjehlrPRVN0wD


----------

